
Obie Fernandez starts a series on Master Services Agreements - pius
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2008/09/master-services-agreement-part-1.html
======
tptacek
Pushing your own MSA is a good way to spend 3 months in legal; another
strategy which can work just as well is to offer up working on your client's
paper, and just have your legal review their MSA.

